# ENTP or INTP or ambivert? Please type me!



## Igniter (May 4, 2012)

*Hello, I seem to be having strong traits of both personality types. Can anyone type me? I've been researching the functions for over 8 months now but I just can't figure out which type I am.

I am male, just turned 20. I am a student majoring in Information Science. Also I'm running my own business and have one asperger INTJ employee with whom I have a lot of interests in common.*

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*Not that I can think of. Only that I have been inside most of my summer vacation to conceptualize and design an electronic meeting system.
*
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/bongosphotographie/7717767242/*
*
I obviously see two expensive red cars. If I had one, I would sell it since I have no interest in cars at all, I don't care that they are red and I don't care that they are expensive. What I do notice though is Nijntje (the bunny) in the background. The author Dick Bruna lives in my city. It's funny how small the world is. Although it may also be possible that flickr uses an algoritm to search for pictures close to my neighborhood. *

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*That's why I dislike cars! :tongue: Anyway, I will probably remain calm or even laugh about the situation. Depending on where I crashed, I would go to the concert with public transportation. If that fails, I would accept my loss. Live music is often worse than studio music anyway, also I have a new story to tell.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*Depending on the drivers personality, I would go. Probably drink a lot and try to have some fun. On regular parties I need a lot of alcohol to get me to enjoy them since they are populated by morons. On the other hand the afterparty is probably going to be fun since the driver shares my taste in music, which is to say, alternative.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*I would try to convince him of my beliefs, he will eventually give in. Either because he wants to end the debate or I managed to convince him. There is also the possibility that the debate gets off topic. I really dislike people who get aggressive in debate and can't keep their heads cool.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

*Investigate further and decide whether this one something generally applies and then alter my beliefs.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

*I don't have 'most important values'. But I believe that people should try getting most out of their lives and try accomplishing as much as possible. Freedom is a right for those who earn it.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

*My individuality and my ability to see connections between multiple concepts. I love reading about theories although I read quite slow. I am creative, very intelligent, get high grades with ease. My ability to verbally recall stuff (names, jokes, words) is stunted though, also I often fail to focus on what someone is saying and I need them to repeat it for me, either because I don't care about their personal lives or their interests or because I am wandering off. I try to act as if I am interested though. Other than my listening skills and recall abilities, I would probably only improve things instead of changing. I used to have social anxiety until I was about 16 and decided to change that. *

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Most hunches trigger when I need to make important decisions, I intuitively know when a decision will give me a lot of profit on long term and what profit it will be. I also seem to 'know' a lot of things without actually knowing them.
*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*I love theorizing. I prefer to do it with other people though, since it will generate more brainpower. Sports drain me, all my live I have done sports to keep fit, yet they drain me a lot, especially team-sports where you have to go training sessions on regular basis and have some kind of team spirit. 
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*I repress my madness: when there is a lot of external stimuli, like music or people, madness builds up and I can get really hyperactive and fuck things up. On normal days though, I am a calm person.*


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

You sound like a more introverted ENTP, But you could be a more extroverted INTP, so an ambivert. But for me to be sure please answer these questions.

1. What sounds more appealing. A night at home or a all night party, or would you go to the party for a few hours and then come home and go on the internet for the rest of the night.

2. Are you good at reading emotions.

3. Do you like small talk or detailed conversations.

4. Is a logical solution the best even if it hurts someone's feelings


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Number 2 and 4 are poor questions as 2 has little to do with type and neither distinguish between these two types.


----------

